
Permanent Magnetic Materials Without Rare Earth Metals - Breadmaker
http://www.diva-portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:1295906
======
philipkglass
Of the papers based on this thesis work, this one has the most comparisons to
other magnet families:

"Directly obtained τ-phase MnAl, a high performance magnetic material for
permanent magnets"

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S002245961...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022459616300548?via%3Dihub)

These magnets aren't as strong (in terms of energy product) as those based on
rare earth elements, but they are stronger than ferrite permanent magnets.
They are also more tolerant of high temperatures than neodymium based magnets.

~~~
leggomylibro
>They are also more tolerant of high temperatures than neodymium based
magnets.

Ooh, that's exciting. The nickel coatings on NdB magnets is nicely conductive,
but they are difficult to solder to without destroying their magnetism.

One neat trick is that neodymium magnets seem to tolerate extreme temperatures
better if you cover as much of them as possible with slabs of ferrous metal
during the time that they are at an elevated temperature.

------
pfdietz
Whatever happened to iron nitride? That was supposed to be a promising
alternate ferromagnetic material.

EDIT: [https://nironmagnetics.com/](https://nironmagnetics.com/)

~~~
danbr
I worked as an undergraduate in a academic research lab trying to develop this
exact stuff. I would also hazard a guess that we were funded by the same ARPA
grant as niron was.

It was a cool concept and got me interested into materials science.
Unfortunately the post doc didn’t seem to care too much and the work didn’t go
anywhere.

Neat stuff none the less.

------
SimonDorfman
Page wasn’t loading for me. This archive.org link seems to work though:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190408183112/http://www.diva-
po...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190408183112/http://www.diva-
portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2%3A1295906&dswid=3940)

------
workingpatrick
Link == Internal Server Error

